# This guy wandered into my yard and doesn't seem like he wants to leave



## chickenjoe (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hard to tell because I'm not the best on anything that isn't a Silkie but are you sure that's not a female?


----------



## chickenjoe (Apr 22, 2014)

Doesn't look like my pullets. They are all against the side of the run and trilling whenever he is near. He puffs himself up and spreads his tail when they do this



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like an American Game hen to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> It looks like an American Game hen to me.


LW, hen as in girl?

Chickenjoe, the bird that showed up is puffing itself up, making itself look bigger because its trying to make the others think she's bigger and tougher.

You might get the chance to see a hen do that when she's got chicks with her. They can be very fierce and protective. One of my Hamburgs actually chased off a Red Tail Hawk a couple of years ago doing the same thing.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, it looks like a female to me.

And a good game hen would have the drive to walk up to a new coop and be aggressive.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It looks like a female welsummer to me but could be a game hen. She looks old enough to lay


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes sure does look like a game hen. Around here we have a few breeders, and occasionally one gets free, when that happens we see them in the fields for months. The man wont go and try and catch them if they get loose. However they seem to be able to take care of themselves. we saw one down by the RR tracks last year, and even after the strange winter we had it's still there. Wish I could catch it. However could most likely only do that at night.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> Yes sure does look like a game hen. Around here we have a few breeders, and occasionally one gets free, when that happens we see them in the fields for months. The man wont go and try and catch them if they get loose. However they seem to be able to take care of themselves. we saw one down by the RR tracks last year, and even after the strange winter we had it's still there. Wish I could catch it. However could most likely only do that at night.


put a light in the coop tonight & leave the door open

it may come in to roost with the rest of the flock

piglett


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks just like my bantam game pullet but bigger.


----------

